# gas mileage???



## plow0 (Nov 5, 2009)

Hey guys, just picked my 2010 brute force 650i up a few days ago:rockn: and I am just wondering, if I tighten up the front suspension will it add stress to axles or cv boots? and also, before I purchased my brute I was driving a sportsman 500 HO EFI X2 polaris and it was pretty good on gas, but when I purchased the brute I had no idea that it was going to be this bad on gas, I went on a ATV trip with my dad and a few of his buddies and I went through 2 FULL tanks of gas and my old sportsman ( my dad was driving ) went through HALF a tank.:thinking: whats with that?? is it because the brute is brand new or is it just the way the brute are??:thinking:

So the question is;
is that normal for a brute to get about 35k's on a tank of gas or is it just the break in period that's making it bad on gas?:thinking:


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

depends on how you ride. but yes the v twins like fuel..


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

You should be getting somewhere about 109K per tank (that's about 68 miles). Make sure the choke is off or have it checked out.


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

I dont recall what they do stock but i hav a 750 w engine mods done n i get about that


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

byrd said:


> I dont recall what they do stock but i hav a 750 w engine mods done n i get about that


35 Kilometers is only 21.7 miles. Any Brute that only gets 21 miles per 5.4 gallons is in serious trouble. That's like...3.8 miles per gallon. Should be closer to 13-15 on a 650.


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

My 08 650i went 65 miles on 3.5 gallons. That was in 3.5 hrs of moving time according to the GPS. This was 3/4 to WOT about 90% of the time. It's all stock.


----------



## jrfonte (Mar 9, 2010)

My 10 750 likes to drink alot. I've burnt 7 tanks of gas in 120 miles 42 hrs and I let it go low enough to make the gauge blink at me on 1 bar each time before I filled it back up. I don't even get on throttle on it to to much.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

jrfonte said:


> My 10 750 likes to drink alot. I've burnt 7 tanks of gas in 120 miles 42 hrs and I let it go low enough to make the gauge blink at me on 1 bar each time before I filled it back up. I don't even get on throttle on it to to much.


It takes you 42 hours to put on 120 miles? Man...I do 120 miles in 6 hours and less then 2 tanks. Big difference between Mud'n and Trail Ride'n.


----------



## WOLVERINE (Jan 1, 2010)

I get roughly 68kms on 11 liters and that is slow going trail riding, sometimes low gear, short burst of full throttle and some open areas. I figure I should be in the range of 120/tank....
I'd say you have a problem or you treat the throttle like it's an on/off switch, or you have a stuck choke like one guy mentioned. Get it looked at!


----------



## jrfonte (Mar 9, 2010)

nmkawierider said:


> It takes you 42 hours to put on 120 miles? Man...I do 120 miles in 6 hours and less then 2 tanks. Big difference between Mud'n and Trail Ride'n.


Yea some of them hours was when I forgot to turn off the key when I was doing the fans and lights. Probally about 8 of those hours.


----------



## MeanGreenMan (May 24, 2010)

plow0 said:


> Hey guys, just picked my 2010 brute force 650i up a few days ago:rockn: and I am just wondering, if I tighten up the front suspension will it add stress to axles or cv boots? and also, before I purchased my brute I was driving a sportsman 500 HO EFI X2 polaris


650 is has bigger engine than 500.
650 is carbed and the 500 is EFI.
To calculate, you need to use fuel consumption rate such as MPG or KPL (km per liter), not per tank.

But it DOES sound like your 650 is getting only 1/3 fuel economy of what other good running 650s should be getting.

What do you mean by tightening up the front suspension and what benefits are you trying to achieve if any?


----------



## throttlejock27 (May 21, 2010)

theres definetly something wrong with your machine. i was riding last weekend and got about the same mileage with my 750 as another guys sportsman 500.....


----------



## Col_Sanders (May 16, 2010)

I ran 14 miles this weekend and used over a half a tank. Mostly low range and mud riding with a few high range heavy throttle runs on gravel. 30s dont help fuel economy lol


----------



## Joe.USMC (Feb 11, 2010)

Who cares, these thing are built to run! You dont buy a big bore to put around on. Just have fun!


----------



## BrutemanAl (Jul 3, 2009)

On a average run (trail riding and not much playing in mud or stuff like that....boring lol) I get around 100km/tank,but i also take the white thing out of the tank when i fill it up, cant believe how much more fuel it holds when you take that baffel thinga-magiggy out when fueling up. But if I am playing in the mud and crap,I have gone through a tank of gas in about 12-15 km. In my eyes,Its kinda hard to say how much gas you should be using,because it all depends on what you are riding on,in or threw,and I dont think you can compare a 650 to a 500 cc bike,Kawi's like to drink the fuel.....thats all I got


----------



## Rack High (Feb 23, 2010)

In comparable driving conditions I burn twice as much fuel as my buddy's 700 Mud Pro. Clutch springs, weights and tire size have a lot to do with that but, overall, these Brute twins just love gasoline!


----------



## danb303 (Mar 11, 2009)

I get about 55-60 miles before I need to fill up. I don't think I am letting it get real low but if I were you that is what I would plan on.


----------



## kawboy1 (Aug 25, 2010)

WOLVERINE said:


> I get roughly 68kms on 11 liters and that is slow going trail riding, sometimes low gear, short burst of full throttle and some open areas. I figure I should be in the range of 120/tank....
> I'd say you have a problem or you treat the throttle like it's an on/off switch, or you have a stuck choke like one guy
> mentioned. Get it looked
> at!


Right on....that's what I got last weekend, 120k/tank on 650 sra......started flashing at about the 80k mark & bone dry at 120k. Same sort of riding as you described.


----------



## plow0 (Nov 5, 2009)

Thanks guys, for some reason i get good millage now, i got 98k's on a full tank the other day of low gear mud riding and highspeed road riding!! lol gotta love the brutes!


----------



## WOLVERINE (Jan 1, 2010)

Update...

Just got back from a trail ride yesterday with both Brutes. 
We did 75kms of cruising with the kids on the old railbed ( http://www.trailway.ca ) here in NL @ 40-45KPH. At 65km mark my new Brute (stock) went from full to down one bar on the gauge whereas my other Brute with 26" Mudlite XL's did the same at 59km mark. Based on that info (I haven't filled up yet) compared to the day before run of 55kms (7.33L Stock BF) and (8.55L Other BF) the gauge was in the same place with slower going so I suspect it will take pretty close to the same to fill. That kind of ridin' should put me over the 150km range/tank. We are doing a few more runs today ( all the fam) and tomorrow so I'll update the fill #'s. If you're using low gear or ridin solo, heavy on the throttle, she'll suck back the fuel but if you take it easy there's no reason the BF can't get decent mileage.


----------



## WOLVERINE (Jan 1, 2010)

OK, just filled up at 90km on mine but her's showed 87kms with the larger tires. Mine took 9.63L and her's 11.3L, so that puts me at 191.6kms/tank doing 30-50kph, 2 up and gear, trail riding. I ran into another guy here on the railbed from Ontario and he's getting 110km/tank doing 40-50MPH so it really helps to spare the throttle a little...


----------



## plow0 (Nov 5, 2009)

Alright thanks for the info man!
I love this site! so much help for everything! LOL


----------

